# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  message privé

## matitine

Bonjour, 

Quand j'envoie un MP à un membre du forum, je ne suis jamais sure qu'il s'est envoyé, car il n'y a rien dans éléments envoyés, et aucun message me dit qu'il a été envoyé.
Est-ce normal? Je ne regarde peut être pas la où il faut?
Merci

----------


## chiro

regarde dans ton compte en haut a droite.ensuite mes messages .boite réception et messages envoyés

http://www.rescue-forum.com/usercp.php

----------


## matitine

Je n'ai que éléments envoyés, pas messages envoyés. Et ca reste vide.

----------


## chiro

c'est que tu ne dois pas l'avoir envoyé.cela arrive défois!!

----------


## May-May

Bonjour,

Il faut aller dans "Mon Compte" (en haut à droite), "Options générales" (dans le bandeau à gauche), puis aller à "Messagerie privée" et cocher "Enregistrer une copie des messages envoyés [...]"  ::

----------


## matitine

Ha oui, j'ai l'impression que ca va résoudre le problème!

Merci!

----------

